# Java Error



## mp23 (Nov 10, 2008)

:wave:HI i need hlep i am having problems with JAVA.I want to play this online game that requires it and it keeps giving me this error message i tryed unistalling it and installing it again but doesnt work..do u think you can help me!It opens my Java console and it says the folowing:::::
Java Plug-in 1.6.0_10
Using JRE version 1.6.0_10 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
User home directory = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner

----------------------------------------------------
c: clear console window
f: finalize objects on finalization queue
g: garbage collect
h: display this help message
l: dump classloader list
m: print memory usage
o: trigger logging
q: hide console
r: reload policy configuration
s: dump system and deployment properties
t: dump thread list
v: dump thread stack
x: clear classloader cache
0-5: set trace level to <n>
----------------------------------------------------

security: property package.access value sun.
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.javaws
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.javaws
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition value null
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.access value sun.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy
security: property package.access new value sun.,com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,org.mozilla.jss
security: property package.definition value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp
security: property package.definition new value com.sun.javaws,com.sun.deploy,com.sun.jnlp,org.mozilla.jss
basic: Added progress listener: [email protected]
network: Cache entry not found [url: http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader-1491861738.jar, version: null]
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader-1491861738.jar with proxy=DIRECT
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com:80/ with proxy=DIRECT
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader-1491861738.jar with cookie "__utma=94835615.852433392.1226194009.1226285087.1226360394.13; __utmz=94835615.1226194009.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none); __utmb=94835615.5.10.1226360394"
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\33\2eeeeee1-54dab961.idx (Access is denied)
at java.io.RandomAccessFile.open(Native Method)
at java.io.RandomAccessFile.<init>(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockFileObject(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockRandomAccessFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.openLockIndexFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache.downloadResourceToCache(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.DeployFileOutputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.downloadJAR(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarFileFactory.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFileInternal(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.findClassHelper(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.io.FileNotFoundException: index file not found
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockFileObject(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockRandomAccessFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.openLockIndexFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache.downloadResourceToCache(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.DeployFileOutputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.downloadJAR(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarFileFactory.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFileInternal(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.findClassHelper(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
network: Remove cache entry: 
Exception in thread "CacheCleanUpThread" java.lang.NullPointerException
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CleanupThread.getCurrentCacheSize(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CleanupThread.run(Unknown Source)
java.io.IOException: index file not found
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache.downloadResourceToCache(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.DeployFileOutputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.downloadJAR(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarFileFactory.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFileInternal(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.findClassHelper(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
network: Cache entry not found [url: http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader-1491861738.jar, version: null]
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader-1491861738.jar with proxy=DIRECT
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader-1491861738.jar with cookie "__utma=94835615.852433392.1226194009.1226285087.1226360394.13; __utmz=94835615.1226194009.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none); __utmb=94835615.5.10.1226360394"
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\33\2eeeeee1-45027270.idx (Access is denied)
at java.io.RandomAccessFile.open(Native Method)
at java.io.RandomAccessFile.<init>(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockFileObject(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockRandomAccessFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.openLockIndexFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache.downloadResourceToCache(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.DeployFileOutputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.downloadJAR(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarFileFactory.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFileInternal(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.findClassHelper(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
java.io.FileNotFoundException: index file not found
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockFileObject(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.util.SyncFileAccess.openLockRandomAccessFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.openLockIndexFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.CacheEntry.writeFileToDisk(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.Cache.downloadResourceToCache(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.deploy.cache.DeployFileOutputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$HttpInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedInputStream.close(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.downloadJAR(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin.PluginURLJarFileCallBack.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.retrieve(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.URLJarFile.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarFileFactory.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.jar.JarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFileInternal(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.access$600(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.ensureOpen(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.findClassHelper(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
network: Remove cache entry: 
network: Cache entry not found [url: http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader.class, version: null]
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader.class with proxy=DIRECT
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader.class with cookie "__utma=94835615.852433392.1226194009.1226285087.1226360394.13; __utmz=94835615.1226194009.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none); __utmb=94835615.5.10.1226360394"
network: Cache entry not found [url: http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader/class.class, version: null]
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader/class.class with proxy=DIRECT
network: Connecting http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader/class.class with cookie "__utma=94835615.852433392.1226194009.1226285087.1226360394.13; __utmz=94835615.1226194009.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none); __utmb=94835615.5.10.1226360394"
basic: load: class loader.class not found.
load: class loader.class not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: loader.class
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed:http://runekeep.com/world1_8/loader/class.class
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 7 more
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: loader.class



does anyone know the answer to this problem if you do plz reply i really appreacitate it!!!!!!
:4-dontkno:grin:


----------

